# How long does DIY CO2 last?



## dylanserbin (Oct 19, 2008)

I do a very similar recipe and it lasts about three weeks until it stops producing as much. I change it every three weeks for my nano.


----------



## tremendotron (May 21, 2008)

I use 1 tsp of yeast and an additional 1 tsp of baking powder (not soda). It lasts between three and five weeks with varying levels of pressure.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I always used a bit less yeast, like 1/4 tsp, and let it stand over night to give it some time to ramp up and displace the air with CO2. It normally lasted 2-3 weeks.

WRT baking soda, I think the benefit depends on what sort of water you have. I have pretty hard water, and adding baking soda lead to a slowly foaming mixture, not good. For softer water, baking soda might be beneficial to buffer things and help to extend the live span of the yeast.


----------



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

baking soda can be made from limestone, and adding an acid (lemon juice) makes Co2, adding baking soda to yeast and sugar? I don't see the science behind it, but I haven't tried it so I won't knock it. I'm going to play with lemon juice and baking soda for Co2 recipes as far as planted tanks go, not sure if it will last as long as yeast and sugar because of the eating time for yeast compared to an acid.

My DIY Co2 didn't last too long at all actually I like a constant flow so every 4-5 days I was changing out the mixture.


----------



## Christine T (May 4, 2008)

So, around 2-3.



> WRT baking soda, I think the benefit depends on what sort of water you have. I have pretty hard water, and adding baking soda lead to a slowly foaming mixture, not good. For softer water, baking soda might be beneficial to buffer things and help to extend the live span of the yeast.


Thanks for the explanation. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Jimmyblues (Dec 16, 2010)

*DIY CO2 Mixture Duration*



Christine T said:


> I used a 2L bottle, 2 cups of sugar, and 1/2 tsp yeast. I'm just wondering how long this will last? I have the air line feeding into my powerhead.
> 
> Also, I've read that adding baking soda will make the mix last longer, any truth to this?


 

I use a 2L bottle, 2 cups of granulated sugar and a heaping teaspoon of SAF yeast (the quality of instant yeast varies and can make a substantial difference in the length of time this concoction can last) for my DIY CO2 mix.

I usually get at least three weeks out of a bottle of this DIY yeast before I have to recharge it.

I used Fleishmann's before the SAF and it did not last anywhere as long.

SAF is also about .23 an ounce, while Fleishmann's is about $3.50 an ounce. I purchase several 1LB bags of SAF yeast at a time and freeze all but one bag. I leave this bag in the refrigerator until I am ready to make
more DIY CO2. Keeping the yeast frozen enables it to last for years without losing its potentcy. And keeping it in the refrigerator allows it to last for several months without losing any of its oomph.

It's a very cost effective and safe (as opposed to pressurized CO2) way of 
enhancing plant growth.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

Jimmyblues said:


> It's a very cost effective and safe (as opposed to pressurized CO2) way of
> enhancing plant growth.


I find that pressurized is more cost effective and safe, so long as you take the right precautions when handling the tank, etc. Sugar gets expensive. Also, what is your time worth? The less I'm mucking with CO2 mixtures, the more time I have to take care of other things in and out of the tank.

The baking soda is supposed to offset the acids and alcohols produced during the fermentation process. IME, my mixtures lasted much longer without baking soda. This goes back to Wasserpest's response. I have water hard enough to stall a wood chipper. That might be a factor.

Either way, I got about 3 weeks out of a bottle using a full packet of Fleischmanns, 2c sugar, and water at about 100* from start to 0 output. I had two bottles that I alternated, replacing one each week, so never did the bottles actually hit 0 output while on the tank.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Jimmyblues said:


> I use a 2L bottle, 2 cups of granulated sugar and a heaping teaspoon of SAF yeast (the quality of instant yeast varies and can make a substantial difference in the length of time this concoction can last) for my DIY CO2 mix.
> 
> I usually get at least three weeks out of a bottle of this DIY yeast before I have to recharge it.
> 
> I used Fleishmann's before the SAF and it did not last anywhere as long.


I used Lalvine wine yeast. Pretty fast to ferment. I think the no. is Ec-118.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

gSTiTcH said:


> I find that pressurized is more cost effective and safe, so long as you take the right precautions when handling the tank, etc. Sugar gets expensive. Also, what is your time worth? The less I'm mucking with CO2 mixtures, the more time I have to take care of other things in and out of the tank.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> +1. For small tank, DIY is ok. but for larger tanks, its a pain mixing yeast and sugar every week. If you run high light to bring the colors of plants, DIY always ends up with algae because of fluctuations.


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

herns said:


> gSTiTcH said:
> 
> 
> > I find that pressurized is more cost effective and safe, so long as you take the right precautions when handling the tank, etc. Sugar gets expensive. Also, what is your time worth? The less I'm mucking with CO2 mixtures, the more time I have to take care of other things in and out of the tank.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Mizuhuman said:


> herns said:
> 
> 
> > will it help if i dose excel along with co2 to control algae growth? because I plan to make a diy co2 for my 75g and i'm worried about the inconsistency of the diy co2 causing algea growth. particularly bba
> ...


----------

